# This is a rare moment!



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Look, look! Ozzie's not trying to kill or harass Missy!


We recently moved our bedroom to the finished room in the basement and the birds have the upstairs room all to themselves! ^_^


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Happiness and harmony!  They must love having their own room.


----------



## Francesca (Apr 30, 2015)

...and all is well with the world for today! Great photo.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

So cute!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

...he's thinking about it though. Look at his eyes. He's plotting mischief


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

Great photo- they are all so sweet!


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

TamaMoo said:


> Happiness and harmony!  They must love having their own room.


They really do! 



CaliTiels said:


> ...he's thinking about it though. Look at his eyes. He's plotting mischief


That boy's always plotting some sort of mischief! Gotta keep an eye on the little rascal


----------

